# Novak 5800 ?



## 22Racer (Nov 18, 2001)

We have a novak 5800, we only ran it a few times over 4 months. My son changed it from one truck to another and now it doesn't work. I'm getting steering but no lights on the speedo. tried it on our 3pk and m8. I took apart the motor to make sure my son didn't use to long a screw and it was fine. Any ideas before I send it in? is there any way to test the motor?
Thanks, Rex


----------



## Ralf (Oct 19, 2001)

If he moved it to another truck with a different receiver then you probably just need to go through the set up procedure again. Good luck. Ralf 13


----------



## 22Racer (Nov 18, 2001)

I tried it 2 different cars, 2 different radios. No lights come light up on the speedo. Hold the setup button down and it never lights up either.


----------



## Echeconnee (Nov 14, 1998)

I have two of them and 2 before that and they all seem to run fine for a few runs then the ESC starts starving out the reciever and the car will go out of controll. It doesn't matter what radio or brand radio I use and I have switched all components and anteanna. I am having the same problem with 4 and 6 cell, sending back 2 tomorrow again. I still love the system and they trat me right on the service but I wish they would work out this little bug, the shipping is killing me!


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

Run a reciever pack and it will work fine...

If you still can't program the reciever then send it back.


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

no one at the paved nats last yea ran a reciver pack.. and if i remeber correctly no one had glitches... this was the 5800 system as well...


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

burbs said:


> no one at the paved nats last yea ran a reciver pack.. and if i remeber correctly no one had glitches... this was the 5800 system as well...


I was told that in four cell class to run a reciever pack not for glitches but
this increases output as well...


----------



## badassrevo (May 8, 2006)

Echeconnee said:


> I have two of them and 2 before that and they all seem to run fine for a few runs then the ESC starts starving out the reciever and the car will go out of controll. It doesn't matter what radio or brand radio I use and I have switched all components and anteanna. I am having the same problem with 4 and 6 cell, sending back 2 tomorrow again. I still love the system and they trat me right on the service but I wish they would work out this little bug, the shipping is killing me!


I have the same problem, I have never got to actually run the car. I thought that my batteries were no good. I am new to electric and only had some old batteries from my TMAXX EZ start. I bought some good batteries but it still wont work. When you pull the trigger the light on the reciever goes out and you get nothing for a few seconds then the car takes off out of controll. What should I do? Can I send it back through my Hobbyshop. Is this a common problem? How is Novak on customer service?


----------



## NitroStar (Dec 30, 2004)

Novak has great support. I have had a 5800 for 2 years and 1 month in a XXXT truck with no problems, except I decided to put a 5 volt fan in front of the ESC shortly after buying it, because it was reaching 175 degrees (heat sink on ESC). Since then we have had no problems. It runs a little weaker now but a new rotor will fix that. I have been hearing a lot lately about how important the capacitors are on brushless ESC's. I'm going to be installing bigger ones on all my brushless rigs to find out.


----------



## maddog23 (Nov 23, 2005)

I have been hearing that about the capicitors as well, have a new gtb and it has a huge capcitor on it!


----------



## badassrevo (May 8, 2006)

I added a cap to the original and then replaced them with the proper one from Novak and it still doesn't work.


----------



## 22Racer (Nov 18, 2001)

Check the small wire that goes from the esc to the motor, unplug and plug it back in on the esc. If it's within warranty send it in if that doesn't work, otherwise there will be a charge. Novak has great service. 

Rex


----------



## tow jockey (Apr 28, 2006)

i have several brushless set ups in several cars, and have fought for a while with some of the problems you are all talking about.#1- on the swap from car to car on check to make sure your signal lead and ground lead from the speed control to the reciever match some recievers are not wired in the same series as others.#2 on the throttle issue where when you pull the trigger the car shuts off, you are experienceing a brown out, try gearing lower see if it gets any better.what is happing is the speed control is pulling so many amps that the batteries just are unable to supply enough power and the reciever shuts down which shuts off the signal to the speed control, which then restarts, and can even start the process over.the best thing to do is buy a secondary reciever pack like is on a nitro r/c.hope this helps out everyone, I spent a lot of $ and time on the phone finding out myself


----------



## badassrevo (May 8, 2006)

I have found the source of all my problems; with the added draw from the spektrum and the brushless my batteries just could not handle the amp draw. I picked up some new IB 3800's and all my problems went away. I was ready to throw the whole car in the trash now it is the fastest coolest electric I own.


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

just out of curosity check the plug in on the speed control. i had those small wires pull out on me and had nothing but steering. i now make sure that i don't pull on those wires because their so fragile. just a suggestion.


----------



## tow jockey (Apr 28, 2006)

on the 3800's enjoy while it lasts my spectrum did the same, and did the same, as my batteries lost their peak when new they came back. I put the biggest cap I could find (the one from novak) and plugged in to the battery port on the speed control, FIXED FOREVER !!!!!!


----------



## tow jockey (Apr 28, 2006)

sorry i got ahead of myself i mean plugged into the reciever not the esc silly me. the auxillary bat pak i got for it works even better. sometimes if i over gear i still get a shut down glitch with the cap.


----------



## Trixter (Oct 8, 1998)

tow jockey said:


> I put the biggest cap I could find (the one from novak) and plugged in to the battery port on the speed control, FIXED FOREVER !!!!!!


Are you sure that you plugged it into the ESC or the reciever???


----------



## tow jockey (Apr 28, 2006)

i guess i didnt correct my self soon enough sorry i did plug into the reciever not the esc


----------

